# Out With The Old (commander in Afghanistan), In With The New (commander who has never served there)



## Marauder06 (Oct 3, 2012)

http://patdollard.com/2012/09/allen-relieved-of-afghanistan-command/




> The top U.S. military commander in Afghanistan is being transferred and another Marine general will take over the war effort early next year as the United States and its allies shrink their combat role against the still-potent insurgency.
> 
> Allen’s expected departure in January will give him only a year and a half in Afghanistan, a relatively short tenure for a senior combat commander. *Dunford has never served in Afghanistan.  *
> 
> Allen is exiting because the White House decided his experience at managing NATO’s role in the war made him the best choice available to lead the alliance, a job that is technically a promotion, the officials said.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't think Dunford can fail harder than Eikenberry. The bar for low standards in this country is pretty high thanks to him.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 3, 2012)

Wonder if it had to do with comments on 60 mins?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 3, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Wonder if it had to do with comments on 60 mins?


Maybe.
The NATO gig is a promotion, and a hell of a feather for the Marines.
ISAF CG job is also another feather for the Marines, the Army Staff must be epileptic with this selection.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 4, 2012)

POTUS is anticipating his defeat in november and is now laying plans to sabotage romney during his first year in the presidency...haha.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't screw it up anymore than it is now...

SBG sends.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 4, 2012)

General Dunford is one of the best General Officers I have ever worked for.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 4, 2012)

Then he's bound to be fired. Just ask Stan.


----------



## Brill (Oct 6, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> Can't screw it up anymore than it is now...
> 
> SBG sends.


 
Soup sandwich.


----------

